#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Heffing thuiskopie

## NesCio01

Goeden,

Er is weer wat ruis op de lijn van de thuiskopie.

De Hoge Raad (der Nederlanden) is van mening dat het
toestaan van downloaden, wel eens in strijd kan zijn
met Europese wetgeving en heeft hierover vragen gesteld
aan het Europees Hof van Justitie.

"_Het invoeren van een downloadverbod zou dan ook gepaard 
__moeten gaan  met het afschaffen van de thuiskopieregeling, zo stellen sommigen.
_
_Toch  denkt de Hoge Raad dat die vlieger niet opgaat. De thuiskopieheffing  
zou namelijk niet bedoeld zijn voor de compensatie van downloads maar  
voor het 1-op-1 kopiëren van dragers_", zo luidt de tekst van de nieuwsflits
op nu.nl.

Nu lijkt mij dit enorm interessant.
Ik produceer nogaleens CD's, van eigen opnamen.
Op het moment dat de opname is gemixt en gemasterd, en m'n
klant acoord is, dan ga ik over tot aanschaf van CD's,
laat deze meestal ook bedrukken, waarna ik de CD's in productie neem.

Bij aanschaf van de CD's betaal ik de heffing van st. de Thuiskopie.

Als het nu zo is, zoals de Hoge Raad verwoordt, dan is deze heffing 
dus voor het 1 op 1 kopiëren van dragers, maarrrrrrrrrr
dat doe ik dus niet (imo).

Ik kopieer geen (bestaande) drager, doch een eigen opname, waarover ik
overigens ook nog eens BUMA-rechten betaal op aangifte
(met een minimum van 100 stuks).

Mijns inziens is deze materie interessant genoeg om te monitoren.
Ik ben dan ook erg nieuwsgierig naar de beantwoording van de vragen
van de HR door het EHvJ. Maar dat kan rustig nog een jaartje of wat
op zich laten wachten.

Naja, gelukkig heb ik geduld en de nodige juridische kennis
om e.e.a. begrijpelijk te kunnen lezen en begrijpen.

Of dit dan voldoende is om over enige jaren teruggaaf te vorderen van
door mij - ten onrechte - betaalde heffing,
is de vraag.

Of te wel, 
zijn er meer die denken dat we een punt hebben, gelet op het idee van de
HR, t.o.v. de door ons betaalde heffing?

grtz

Nes

----------


## frederic

Hier in Belgie betalen we dit al lang.
Het is idd niet correct.
Dit is de reden waarom Belgen geen CD's kunnen kopen op Nederlandse webshops.

----------


## Gast1401081

sterker nog : er komt  ( - of is) nieuwe Europese regelgeving aan die het intellectueel eigendom ( dus de auteursrechten) kompleet opnieuw beschrijft.

Elke vorm van software, tegen een geldelijke vergoeding in licentie gegeven, wordt gezien als eigendom van de ontvanger-betaler. En die mag er vervolgens mee doen wat hij wil. ( Europees Hof van Justitie- 3 juli jl. )

Hiermee gaat alle download- en overige shit op de schop.

----------


## Stoney3K

> sterker nog : er komt  ( - of is) nieuwe Europese regelgeving aan die het intellectueel eigendom ( dus de auteursrechten) kompleet opnieuw beschrijft.
> 
> Elke vorm van software, tegen een geldelijke vergoeding in licentie gegeven, wordt gezien als eigendom van de ontvanger-betaler. En die mag er vervolgens mee doen wat hij wil. ( Europees Hof van Justitie- 3 juli jl. )



Gaat dit dus alleen om software of ook om ander 'creatief' werk, bijvoorbeeld muziek en films?

Daar zit namelijk nogal een wezenlijk verschil in als het om functie gaat.

----------


## Gast1401081

De uitspraak ging over een software-licentie, maar dat is in de breedte getrokken.

Google is your best friend anyway..

----------


## NesCio01

Dan is er vandaag uitspraak gedaan door de rechtbank
Den-Haag:
===============================================
*Thuiskopieheffing deels in strijd met Europese regels*

*AMSTERDAM - Het is niet toegestaan zomaar op alle lege cd's en dvd's een thuiskopieheffing in te voeren.*

                     Dat heeft de rechtbank in Den Haag woensdag bepaald.

Omdat  downloaden in Nederland niet verboden is, geldt een thuiskopieheffing.  Dat betekent dat op alle lege cd's en dvd's een heffing betaald moet  worden om auteursrechthebbenden te compenseren voor inkomsten die ze  mislopen door downloaden.

              Volgens de rechtbank mag niet zomaar een heffing ingesteld worden  op alle cd's en dvd's. De heffing mag namelijk alleen gelden voor  consumenten en niet voor professionele personen.


*Bedragen*

 Stichting de Thuiskopie had een rechtszaak aangespannen tegen  Imation, importeur en verkoper van cd's en dvd's. Imation weigerde een  heffing af te staan en is door de rechtbank dus in het gelijk gesteld.

De partijen moeten opnieuw voor de rechter verschijnen om vast te stellen welke bedragen alsnog gevorderd mogen worden.

Het is onduidelijk welke invloed de uitspraak van de rechter heeft op de vernieuwde thuiskopieheffing die sinds 1 januari geldt.

Sindsdien geldt ook een heffing op bijvoorbeeld smartphones, tablets en laptops.
========================================
bron:
Dus? als professional hoef(de?) ik niet te betalen.
Krijg ik dan nog een jaar of 5 terug?

grtz

Nes

----------


## renevanh

Je kan die heffing terug claimen, maar tegen 3 cent per CD/DVD en een stukje 'administratiekosten' van 8,50 heeft het weinig zin.

----------


## NesCio01

Ik denk aan de claim in het oude tarief á € 0,14/cd.

grtz

Nes

----------

